# DO NOT ENROLL IN INSTANT PAY IF YOU'RE THINKING OF USING DAILY PAY



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

So I enrolled in uber's "Instant Pay" and used it a couple of times no problem. I liked the flexibility of getting paid sooner rather than later. Why should they hold my money any longer than necessary? They are losing a billion $$ a year and could go balls up any minute. And for only 50c a pop, what the heck.

Then one day I noticed I couldn't use it anymore. I texted uber for an answer and got their pat "either you have a lease with us (I don't) or your debit card is under review for suspicious activity." No specific info concerning me personally, just their standard FAQ response. No big deal, I was living without it before I had it, but it bugged me anyway.

Then I saw a post for "Daily Pay" on the forum here so I thought I'd try that. I signed up, inputted my new info in uber vault, and waited for my Daily Pay congrats email. NO!! They tell me, sorry, no can do, you're already signed up for uber instant pay and you can't do both. Furthermore, Daily Pay says uber has no way to deactivate instant pay.

So now I have to wait till Thursday to get paid like everyone else. Not the end of my little world. But it makes me think conspiratorially; does uber hook "partners" up with instant pay to shut out daily pay? And then turn off instant pay?

Anyone else been through this? Anyone care?


----------



## USAF_CSO_UBER (May 3, 2016)

Same exact thing happened to me with the exception I started with DailyPay, then tried the Instant Pay a few times and then all of the sudden Instant Pay stopped working. I can still get paid via Instant Pay however it doesn't show up immediately in my bank account like it used to. Now it takes the next business day to arrive. Tried to switch back to DailyPay and received the same message you mentioned above so I'm not longer eligible for Instant Pay. Not the worst situation in the world, but it's definitely suspect. Wish I would have stayed with DailyPay, but Instant Pay is still cheaper...just not as convenient as it was the first few times when I first tried it.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Turns out I can get Instant Pay on the partner website. Still don't work on the app but that's ok. Guess uber didn't kill Kennedy. But I still think they gave Lee Harvey a ride to the book depository.


----------



## vomhelligkeit (May 26, 2016)

So once you connect your card to Instant Pay, Daily Pay cuts you off? Is there no way to disconnect the Debit Card number from The Instant Pay? I am having this issue presently...


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

vomhelligkeit said:


> So once you connect your card to Instant Pay, Daily Pay cuts you off? Is there no way to disconnect the Debit Card number from The Instant Pay? I am having this issue presently...


After 5 or 6 requests for help, someone from uber finally told me to call my bank to get the debit card delinked from instant pay.


----------



## Kingderek (Sep 4, 2016)

How do you sign up for daily or onstage pay?


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Kingderek said:


> How do you sign up for daily or onstage pay?


https://www.trydailypay.com/

Don't know about onstage pay.


----------



## Kingderek (Sep 4, 2016)

That is instance pay


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Kingderek said:


> That is instance pay


*Unlock Instant Pay*
After 25 trips and two weeks on the road, you'll be able to access Instant Pay. Other conditions may apply.


----------



## vomhelligkeit (May 26, 2016)

Lou W said:


> After 5 or 6 requests for help, someone from uber finally told me to call my bank to get the debit card delinked from instant pay.


Did the bank disconnect it? We are having an issue with my husbands instant pay. He signed up for Go Bank, after a couple of times dealing with them we decided to close acct...debit cards came in and got cut up....there is a msg on his instant pay to activate card...Go Bank said they can't remove it and of course after 100 emails to Uber....well various dumb responses and it isn't fixed yet


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

vomhelligkeit said:


> Did the bank disconnect it? We are having an issue with my husbands instant pay. He signed up for Go Bank, after a couple of times dealing with them we decided to close acct...debit cards came in and got cut up....there is a msg on his instant pay to activate card...Go Bank said they can't remove it and of course after 100 emails to Uber....well various dumb responses and it isn't fixed yet


I never got that far, my Instant Pay started working again so I didn't pursue it any further.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Lou W said:


> *Unlock Instant Pay*
> After 25 trips and two weeks on the road, you'll be able to access Instant Pay. Other conditions may apply.


I'm still waiting for them to unlock the non-moron support team. If such a team exists, they've certainly got them locked up tight somewhere.

Regarding using both instant pay systems, it makes sense that it's one or the other. For both systems to work concurrently on a driver's account, Uber's systems would have to be linked to, and communicating with, Daily Pay's systems. Given that Uber's payroll systems cannot consistently pay correctly even when there's no third party involved, having both instant pay systems working at once, without any customary Uber F ups is definitely a bridge too far. Never going to happen; it'd be beyond the technical ability of Uber's developers.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Lou W said:


> Turns out I can get Instant Pay on the partner website. Still don't work on the app but that's ok. Guess uber didn't kill Kennedy. But I still think they gave Lee Harvey a ride to the book depository.


I've always done it on website. I didn't know it was possible with app.


----------

